# LET'S GO FISHING!!!



## REO (Jan 17, 2011)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!

Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 175.

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 175.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *WRS*

#2 *Nuzzle*

#3 *LindaL*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## sdust (Jan 17, 2011)

I pick 81!


----------



## Candi (Jan 17, 2011)

Love fishing! #13


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jan 17, 2011)

7


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 17, 2011)

3


----------



## Renee (Jan 17, 2011)

75 for me


----------



## SHANA (Jan 17, 2011)

10 for me


----------



## LindaL (Jan 17, 2011)

16 please!


----------



## Genie (Jan 17, 2011)

66


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 17, 2011)

My guess is 49


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 17, 2011)

25, let's hope it's tasty.

Thanks Robin & Mary Lou, for putting this all together, it's a very fun game, and so simple!


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 17, 2011)

9 please!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 17, 2011)

I want Number 102 today


----------



## wrs (Jan 17, 2011)

#8 for Mondays guess.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 17, 2011)

51 for me, please!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 17, 2011)

173 Please!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks helps with the winter blues.. my guess is 58


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 17, 2011)

15 for Monday


----------



## REO (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, Mary Lou is wonderful letting us have games and fun stuff here!





Remember to check out the contest page and see the great prizes! If you'd like to donate a prize, let us know!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 17, 2011)

56 for Monday please.


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Jan 17, 2011)

Today's guess is 101.


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2011)

154


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2011)

I pick 5 for Monday.


----------



## Wild Women Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

93


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 17, 2011)

*22 *for Monday


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 17, 2011)

24 please!


----------



## Katiean (Jan 17, 2011)

123 please.


----------



## Farina (Jan 17, 2011)

Today it is 42 for me.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 17, 2011)

My first guess is 26


----------



## Candi (Jan 17, 2011)

#33 for Monday


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 17, 2011)

For today Monday I am going to pick the number 117! Todays date!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Jan 17, 2011)

77


----------



## O So (Jan 17, 2011)

I pick 131 for my Monday guess.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 17, 2011)

74 please


----------



## Anne ABC (Jan 17, 2011)

For Monday I'll take #114


----------



## Farina (Jan 17, 2011)

For tuesday my guess is 97.


----------



## O So (Jan 17, 2011)

Farina said:


> For tuesday my guess is 97.


LOL, it's only 8.40pm Monday here!



So funny to see the next day come, when I still have several hours of this day left.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 17, 2011)

My guess for Monday is... 145 please!


----------



## Nuzzle (Jan 18, 2011)

For Monday I will pick 96


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 18, 2011)

Today I will pick 36


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

No seahorses caught on Monday.

Freshen your bait and fish again today!!






The time used is CENTRAL time. Which is my time, so I can better keep track


----------



## Farina (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry - now I have looked it up. I am going to guess six hours later the next time. Shall I guess again for tuesday?

It is still 97.

Sorry again, I didn't think of it and I wouldn't like to cause any trouble or confusions...


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

It's ok!





Good luck everyone!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 18, 2011)

#55 for Tuesday


----------



## SHANA (Jan 18, 2011)

my tuesday # is 4


----------



## Renee (Jan 18, 2011)

69 for Tuesday


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 18, 2011)

28 for Tuesday.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 18, 2011)

#20 for Tuesday!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 18, 2011)

100 for Tuesday


----------



## wrs (Jan 18, 2011)

Tuesdays guess #17.


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!

We have winner #1!!!!





*WRS* email me!


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 18, 2011)

Tuesday is *122 *


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 18, 2011)

I pick 45 since it is -45 Celsius with the wind chill this morning. I think it converts to -49 Fahrenheit. It is flipping cold. Come on fishie.


----------



## sdust (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll take 60. Silly seahorses! Debbie


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 18, 2011)

Tuesdays guess for me..... 146 please!


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 18, 2011)

34 for Tuesday please!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 18, 2011)

How about #175


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 18, 2011)

29 Here fishy fishy!! LOL



Tues.


----------



## Anne ABC (Jan 18, 2011)

O.K. for Tuesday I will pick #168


----------



## Reble (Jan 18, 2011)

Monday # 113


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 18, 2011)

32 please


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 18, 2011)

38


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 18, 2011)

My Tuesday guess is going to be 110


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 18, 2011)

76 for Tuesday


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Jan 18, 2011)

167 today's pick.


----------



## GrandmaC (Jan 18, 2011)

31 today


----------



## ruffian (Jan 18, 2011)

2 today!


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2011)

37 please


----------



## albahurst (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmm......83


----------



## Genie (Jan 18, 2011)

70


----------



## Candi (Jan 18, 2011)

#133 for tuesday


----------



## CASINO (Jan 18, 2011)

HOW ABOUT 11 FOR TUESDAY


----------



## Sterling (Jan 18, 2011)

Number #1


----------



## Katiean (Jan 18, 2011)

23???


----------



## REO (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep trying


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 18, 2011)

84


----------



## djskid (Jan 18, 2011)

Tuesday's guess........*137*


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 18, 2011)

65 for tuesday


----------



## O So (Jan 18, 2011)

My guess for Tues. is 142


----------



## Nuzzle (Jan 19, 2011)

My guess for Tuesday is 107


----------



## Farina (Jan 19, 2011)

Wednesday: 87


----------



## Reble (Jan 19, 2011)

Wednesday .. # 125


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 19, 2011)

wednesdays guess 165


----------



## SHANA (Jan 19, 2011)

wednesdays guess is # 78


----------



## Renee (Jan 19, 2011)

27 for Wednesday


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 19, 2011)

Wednesday, 112.


----------



## Genie (Jan 19, 2011)

99-Wednesday


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2011)

Good morning!






Keep fishing!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 19, 2011)

Weds: 174


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 19, 2011)

How about 141 for Wednesday


----------



## sdust (Jan 19, 2011)

62 today. Debbie


----------



## LindaL (Jan 19, 2011)

162 please!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 19, 2011)

Here fishy fishy, I have a yummy number 169 on my line!!!!!! hee hee


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 19, 2011)

Wednesday - 88


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 19, 2011)

144 for wednesday please!


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll try 54 today please


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 19, 2011)

79


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 19, 2011)

Number 105 sounds about right!

Happy Wednesday


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 19, 2011)

*94* please!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 19, 2011)

19 PLEASE!!!




:yeah


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 19, 2011)

121


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Jan 19, 2011)

115


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 19, 2011)

82


----------



## albahurst (Jan 19, 2011)

hmmm..... 46


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 19, 2011)

156 for Wednesday


----------



## chandab (Jan 19, 2011)

14 please


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes I'm here, and no not yet!


----------



## sundancer (Jan 19, 2011)

my guess is 23


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 19, 2011)

50 for me today.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 19, 2011)

155


----------



## Candi (Jan 19, 2011)

#2


----------



## CASINO (Jan 19, 2011)

44 FOR WEDNESDAY PLEASE!!


----------



## O So (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going to guess 139 for Wed.


----------



## djskid (Jan 19, 2011)

Wed's guess.....*150*


----------



## shadowpaints (Jan 19, 2011)

how about 143?


----------



## Pwest2u2 (Jan 20, 2011)

I say 27,

thanks,


----------



## Farina (Jan 20, 2011)

For Thursday: 170

Thanks


----------



## Nuzzle (Jan 20, 2011)

Thursday I pick 111


----------



## Reble (Jan 20, 2011)

today Thursday # 158


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 20, 2011)

126 for thursday


----------



## SHANA (Jan 20, 2011)

My thursday guess is # 98


----------



## Renee (Jan 20, 2011)

77 for Thursday


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to try 59 for Thursday.  I'll bet someone catches one today.


----------



## djskid (Jan 20, 2011)

Thursday's guess........*128*


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 20, 2011)

104 Please!


----------



## Genie (Jan 20, 2011)

71-thursday


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 20, 2011)

#21 for Thursday.


----------



## REO (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nuzzle, 111 was a seahorse!* Email me! [email protected]

There's still one more to catch!

A few of you are picking numbers that have already been picked and wasting your guesses.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Jan 20, 2011)

Thursday's guess is 53


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 20, 2011)

68 - Thursday


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll take the Ace of Spades.

Oops- wrong game.....

How about #13?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm picking #6 today


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 20, 2011)

Today I pick.. 67


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 20, 2011)

How about 85


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 20, 2011)

*171 *for Thursday


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 20, 2011)

My guess for Thursday is going to be 175


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 20, 2011)

my pick is 40


----------



## sdust (Jan 20, 2011)

Since I will be married 30 years this Feb, I pick 30!


----------



## picasso (Jan 20, 2011)

My guess for today is: 140


----------



## albahurst (Jan 20, 2011)

hmmm.....172


----------



## Anne ABC (Jan 20, 2011)

Well my goodness. You would think someone would get lucky on this last number, huh?

I guess I will try # 109 for Thursday.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

118


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 20, 2011)

19


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 20, 2011)

116 Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Jan 20, 2011)

108


----------



## REO (Jan 20, 2011)

That last lil begger is hiding somewhere in the last 48 numbers not yet chosen!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2011)

157


----------



## chandab (Jan 20, 2011)

134


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm guessing 64 for Thursday


----------



## Nuzzle (Jan 20, 2011)

REO said:


> *Nuzzle, 111 was a seahorse!* Email me! [email protected]
> 
> There's still one more to catch!
> 
> A few of you are picking numbers that have already been picked and wasting your guesses.




Oh wow, seriously I won? <doing the happy dance> Thank you! My email is on it's way.





I love this game!


----------



## Candi (Jan 20, 2011)

#170 might have been guessed? No time to look


----------



## CASINO (Jan 20, 2011)

THURSDAYS PICK - 166


----------



## O So (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going with 148 for Thursday guess!


----------



## Katiean (Jan 20, 2011)

12???


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 20, 2011)

Number 18 for me today


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2011)

It is after midnight so my guess for Friday is

#120





edited on the right time now..same number for today..edited #120 

I could of cheated and change but would not do that


----------



## albahurst (Jan 21, 2011)

Try again in an hour, Rebel. It is only after 11 pm Central time ~


----------



## albahurst (Jan 21, 2011)

hmmmmm..... 86


----------



## Farina (Jan 21, 2011)

For friday I'll guess *164*.

Thanks


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 21, 2011)

152 please


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 21, 2011)

135


----------



## SHANA (Jan 21, 2011)

friday # 72


----------



## picasso (Jan 21, 2011)

My guess for Friday is ............#160


----------



## LindaL (Jan 21, 2011)

48 please!


----------



## Renee (Jan 21, 2011)

111 for Friday


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 21, 2011)

35???


----------



## Genie (Jan 21, 2011)

89


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2011)

The nets are closing in on him!


----------



## djskid (Jan 21, 2011)

Friday's guess......*138*


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 21, 2011)

Firday: 163


----------



## sdust (Jan 21, 2011)

A NET! I have been using a silly fishing pole... how about 149? Debbie


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 21, 2011)

I think its 103


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 21, 2011)

159 for Friday


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 21, 2011)

9 I am Going to get that net!


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Jan 21, 2011)

92 for today please!


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2011)

Down to 26 numbers now!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 21, 2011)

Let's try 130 for Friday!


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Jan 21, 2011)

29


----------



## Anne ABC (Jan 21, 2011)

Well my goodness, you little rascel! I'll try #129


----------



## hunterridgefarm (Jan 21, 2011)

52 for Friday

Diane


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 21, 2011)

My Friday guess is going to be 39!


----------



## bullockcorner (Jan 21, 2011)

*153* for Friday


----------



## O So (Jan 21, 2011)

My Friday guess is 41


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 21, 2011)

My pick for Friday is # 95


----------



## Mystic Rose Minis (Jan 21, 2011)

My guess is 42.


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL!! Smacking them over the head with a 2"x4" works too!






Some people are still guessing numbers that were already used so that makes "holes in the net"


----------



## CASINO (Jan 21, 2011)

FRIDAY GUESS

*151*


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2011)

90


----------



## Chick N Bizkit (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm gonna try # 147


----------



## Sterling (Jan 21, 2011)

124


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jan 21, 2011)

I will try 161


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 21, 2011)

fridays is 132 gonna get me a seahorsie with this one i can feel it. here horsie horsie its your favorite apple and oats


----------



## Katiean (Jan 21, 2011)

18!!!


----------



## Reble (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone know how many numbers left, I got 12 anyone else know????

Hope I can still get it early morning..


----------



## REO (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup, only 12 more to go!


----------



## chandab (Jan 21, 2011)

Reble said:


> Anyone know how many numbers left, I got 12 anyone else know????
> 
> Hope I can still get it early morning..


I only show 10, I won't be up early enough to take a guess, so good luck.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 22, 2011)

148 for Friday oops taken 171 then


----------



## albahurst (Jan 22, 2011)

43 for Sat!


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok last chance how about 80?? Please


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 22, 2011)

61 for Saturday Please!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 22, 2011)

I wasted my guess for yesterday




so I looked hard! I am going to go with 136 for Sat


----------



## mad for mini's (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe number 57 ?


----------



## Farina (Jan 22, 2011)

127, please.


----------



## Farina (Jan 22, 2011)

There are only five numbers left,

so good luck everyone.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 22, 2011)

119


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 22, 2011)

#73 here fishy, fishy...


----------



## LindaL (Jan 22, 2011)

63 please!


----------



## Deb O. (Jan 22, 2011)

91 please down to t he last two now?????????


----------



## SHANA (Jan 22, 2011)

My last guess is number 47


----------



## Renee (Jan 22, 2011)

72 for Saturday


----------



## Genie (Jan 22, 2011)

98


----------



## REO (Jan 22, 2011)

WHOOP!!!

*LindaL!! You caught him!! With #63!!!*

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 22, 2011)

Just wanted to send out a Thank You for the Week long fishing expedition! It is always nice to be able to join in even when you don't catch anything


----------



## LindaL (Jan 22, 2011)

Yay!!! Emailing you now Robin!!!





Thank you so much for doing this game every month! Even if I hadn't won, I love this game...so much fun to check the numbers thru out the day to see if anyone caught a fishie!!


----------



## albahurst (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh- how funny! I was going to guess 63 and at last minute I chose 43! LOL Congrats to you, Linda!

Fun game, REO.


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey wait ~~~ I was going to guess 63 this morning!


----------



## wrs (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you Robin for putting this game together.




Always alot of fun.


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 22, 2011)

Another exciting game down to the very last numbers!! Thanks Robin and Mary Lou and all the other forum friends that make this so much fun!


----------



## REO (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so glad you all have fun fishing!!





Thanks to the generous prize donations, we get to have 3 winners each month!

Come back the middle of next month and we'll go fishing again!


----------

